
New York Is Making Its Own Hand Sanitizer – Using Prison Labor - mhb
https://news.yahoo.com/york-making-own-hand-sanitizer-191732641.html
======
ezoe
>Cuomo unveiled the “NYS Clean” hand sanitizer during a press conference,
calling it superior to existing products thanks to its scent and alcohol
content of 75%. That exceeds the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention
(CDC)’s recommendation of 60%.

Umm, no, the alcohol doesn't work like that. 75% of alcohol is no better than
60%.

~~~
gowld
Wikipedia mentions (with poor citations) 75%-90% as being best, balancing
effectiveness and non-flammability.

> (95% alcohol was seen to be most effective in eliminating most viruses).

> 90% alcohol rubs are more effective against viruses than most other forms of
> hand washing

> The World Health Organization has published a guide: > 80% ethanol or 75%
> isopropanol

> 95% alcohol was seen to be most effective in eliminating most viruses

> 90% alcohol rubs are highly flammable,

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hand_sanitizer](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hand_sanitizer)

------
kdtsh
This is legal slave labour.

~~~
nitwit005
Doing labor for the community is a feature of almost every system of criminal
punishment. It at least sounds more enjoyable than traditional prison labor
like breaking rocks for construction projects 10 hours a day, and the injuries
that tended to go along with that.

~~~
kdtsh
You may be absolutely correct and it would still be legal slavery.

This is also generally not labour for the community in the general sense -
there is an entity drawing a profit from prison labour (the state if it’s a
publicly owned prison, or the prison owners if it’s privately owned). What you
describe would be community service, which you may be able to argue is not
slavery (and I would say is also an acceptable form of punishment for some
crimes if it reduces recidivism).

~~~
nitwit005
Mandatory community service is slavery if prison labor is. People aren't doing
it willingly.

------
iconjack
win-win-win

~~~
elliekelly
Unless you’re the person working a six hour day and still need one more shift
to save up enough for the luxury of a Spicy Kung Pow Instant Noodle Bowl:
[http://www.efordcommissary.com/Pasta-
Noodles_c_15.html](http://www.efordcommissary.com/Pasta-Noodles_c_15.html)

